
Control objects with only the power of your mind with OpenBCI - hippich
http://iniwall.com/2015/11/27/control-objects-with-only-the-power-of-your-mind-with-openbci/
======
nowarninglabel
Does anyone know how the OpenBCI headset compares to something like the Emotiv
EPOC headset? I'm just starting to get into this stuff and looking to buy a
headset for tinkering, but not sure which one to start with...

~~~
cinquemb
Most of the consumer stuff is crap… only system I'd suggest is with openephys,
but at this point youd have to buy the cap/electrodes separately putting you
at a $3-5k range for 32 electrode setup, which I have to say is a lot better
than the $100k+ systems researchers are used to and like to use for a reason.

~~~
deutronium
Have you played with Ti's EEG ADCs out of interest, they seem reasonably
affordable.

~~~
cinquemb
No I haven't, but here are the datasheets for the parts used in the OpenEphys
acquisition board[0], I'm sure they could be swapped out for other parts given
anyone's particular constraints. To assemble from scratch the acq board, they
are saying it will cost about $1k[1].

[0] [https://github.com/open-ephys/acquisition-
board/tree/master/...](https://github.com/open-ephys/acquisition-
board/tree/master/datasheets)

[1] [https://open-
ephys.atlassian.net/wiki/display/OEW/Building+i...](https://open-
ephys.atlassian.net/wiki/display/OEW/Building+it+from+scratch)

------
DiabloD3
Honestly, I can't imagine myself wearing such a gigantic and ugly headset.

However, I can't wait until this technology is miniaturized and mass
commercialized for a few generations. Hopefully, it doesn't trip up like
Google Glass did (which is another important technology that ties in with this
kind of thing).

~~~
aluhut
It wouldn't make much of a difference though if you are already wearing VR.

------
mailslot
There's IBVA also (Mac support)

